# i am looking for help nw ind



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I might help 3places this year in crown pt, highland, and st john. If anyone can help let me know. Thanks


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I am from Crown Point. I service all of those areas. What can I help you with.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Can you send me a list of wht gear you have. I have a large townhome complex that we might be taking care this year. please send me a pm with that if you can. 

Any other guys that are looking for work in Dyer area please let me know, i have to get all these ducks in a line soon


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*subs*

sent you a pm....


----------

